# Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?



## Zocker_Boy (19. Oktober 2014)

*Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Hi,

womit zockt ihr am PC am liebsten?


----------



## LudwigX (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Kommt sehr stark aufs Spiel an:
Alles mit first person: Maus und Tastatur 
RPGs,  Adventure, 3rd person gemischt mit Gamepad oder Maus und Tastatur (je nach Spiel,  ubd von wo aus ich spiele). 

Rennspiele mit Lenkrad. Arcade Racer spiele ich allerdings nicht. 

Strategiespiele spiele ich ab und zu mal mit einem Stift


----------



## IRNV (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

ein Stift? 
Touchscreen only ?


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Hi,

damit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Combi (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

multioption fehlt,maus mit tastatur..
ergo,no vote...


----------



## alfalfa (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Kann da oben nicht das korrekte anklicken, also muss ich ja hier schreiben, wenn ich auf die Frage reagieren möchte.

Shooter wie BF, COD, Sniper Elite usw, sowas wie GTA und Watch Dogs, Dishonored, Browserspiele, Sims, Strategie, Aufbauspiele : Mouse und Tastatur
Und die genannten wenn möglich natürlich mit WASD, weil ich Rechtshänder bin und dort die Mouse habe...

Rennspiele wie NFS, Sportspiele, Jump N Runs etc. : ganz klar XBox 360 wireless Controller.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Maus, Tastatur und Gamepad Aktuell.

Kann sein das ich mir noch ein Keypad und ein Lenkrad kaufe, wollte beides schon lange kaufen aber will noch warten bis es mehr Spiele gibt für die sich die Anschaffung lohnt. Und als nächstes kommt bei mir neue Grafikkarte und grösserer Bildschirm, der Rest muss warten.


----------



## Mr_T0astbr0t (20. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Ich zock am liebsten mit Tastatur.

Vorrangig auf den Pfeiltasten, aber Spiele wie Battlefield oder den Landwirtschaftssimulator zocke ich auch mit WSAD. Bei ein paar Spielen kommt auch das Lenkrad zum Einsatz.


----------



## thunderofhate (21. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Shooter und Strategie mit Maus und Tastatur (WASD) am LED-Monitor.
Rennspiele, Adventures, Sportspiele, RPGs mit Controller am  Fernseher.


----------



## tsd560ti (21. Oktober 2014)

Alles Schnelle zum Latschen mit Maus+Tastatur,  langsame Spiele wie Portal 2, Gamepad-Klassiker oder Arcade-Racer mit Gamepad (360er) und die schön realistischeren Fahrspiele immer sehr gerne mit meinem Kaffee-Kränzchrn und (sequenzieller) Schaltung.


----------



## Dota2 (22. Oktober 2014)

Nur mit Tastatur und Maus... Ich hasse auch alle Konsolen weil ich die Kontroller einfach nicht leiden kann


----------



## donma08 (22. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*

Alles mit Xbox One Controller ...ja, auch Ego-Shooter


----------



## Dota2 (22. Oktober 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Alles mir Xbox One Controller ...ja, auch Ego-Shooter



Hab ich ein einziges mal ausprobiert... Nie wieder


----------



## NicoGermanman (22. Oktober 2014)

Zu 75% mit dem Xbox One Controller, den Rest mit Maus + Tastatur und Rennspiele mit der Logitech G27.


----------



## LudwigX (24. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Liebstes Eingabegerät zum Spielen?*



IRNV schrieb:


> ein Stift?
> Touchscreen only ?



Nee, ein Wacom Grafiktablett bzw. ein Surface Pro 2.
Ich würde das nicht unterschätzen. Mit einem Stift kann man bei vielen Strategiespielen deutlich schneller arbeiten als mit einer Maus. (Außer vllt Spiele mit hohem Micromanagement)
Mein Traum wäre eine Strategiespiel das Touch und Stift untersützt (Touch fürs Scrollen, zoomen u.s.w. und den Stift für alles andere)


----------

